# New Passenger rating options needed



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber needs to expand the list of reasons we select from when giving someone a 1 rating.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Uber needs to expand the list of reasons we select from when giving someone a 1 rating.


Go to trip details and write anything you want about the trip.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Uber needs to expand the list of reasons we select from when giving someone a 1 rating.


And what part of quitting Uber or Lyft does this pertain to?


----------

